
A History of Haskell - prtk
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/simonpj/papers/history-of-haskell/
======
joeyh
Seems like there are fewer haskell talks going out now on the net than there
were in '09 or '07. Though the older talks as collected at
<[http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Video_presentations>](http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Video_presentations>);
are a great resource still.

Or are they just becoming more high level?
<[http://vimeo.com/channels/galois>](http://vimeo.com/channels/galois>); has
lots of new, seemingly esoteric talks.

Anyone know of any good sources for new intermediate level haskell talks?

~~~
jefffoster
There's a handful of Haskell videos on ontwik at
<http://ontwik.com/category/haskell/>.

There seems to be quite an overlap with the Galois talks though (but thanks
for pointing that resource out as I hadn't seen it).

------
reirob
I read the paper. It is great for beginners of Haskell or enthusiasts that
want to learn how it started and why particular choices have been made.
Although this paper is from 2007 it covers so much of the bases in Haskell.
For example I did not know that at the beginning Monads were NOT part of
Haskell and that they joined very late.

I hope this paper will be updated soon, especially because from what I
understand in the meantime there is a new Haskell Report 2010.

I am new to Haskell, but even while it is very difficult for me to learn it,
this language is so beautiful it is the only one that hooked me since the last
language that I had to learn seriously (15 years ago).

